# HO Scale Layouts



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey I am new here. I was wondering if there is any possible way that you could fit a 4X8 HO scale layout on a twin bed size trundle


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Future expansion possibilities?*

You could probably install wheels with locks at he corners which would probably raise the
4'x8'x3/8" train board up to ~4" to 6" off the floor, maybe?
However, I'm not sure what a trundle is at this time. If you set this up,as a module at 
The 4x8 would be ready for expansion at any time. Thus making the task easier. In the future. 
Check the NMRA site for further details are some of the recommendations I have at this time. Good luck, (no hurry),saxoliner. Regards,tr1
P.S. You could probably obtain a mechanics stool on wheels. For operating sessions.Save your knees for old age. Regards,tr1


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you for the idea! A trundle is like a bed that slides underneath another bed. It has a frame for the mattress. I was thinking about resting a piece of plywood on the frame as the train board to begin with.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

A twin is about a foot short if I remember right. closer to 4x7. Not sure exactly though.


----------



## ak-milw (Nov 3, 2014)

You also have to be carful with your scenery and structures. Even if they slide under ok someone heavy laying in bed could smash them.


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

Did not think about the loss of the foot, or the scenery. I was thinking of making a mountain tunnel, but have the top of the mountain plus the roof of the tunnel removable to slide back under or for derailments.  Like your trains by the way.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

For a layout in that small of a space, you might consider N scale. That would make it equivalent to an 8'X14' layout in HO scale.


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

I already have some track and rolling stick in HO scale from a few years ago at a yard sale. Plus I have a cat that loves watching the trains as much as I do. I feel that N scale would be a little too delicate for having a cat around. But thank you for your opinion.


----------



## Featherbedder (Jun 29, 2014)

From experience: My son and I both have cats and HO scale layouts. Our cats love chasing and batting trains as much as chasing mice. You might think about G scale to "cat proof" things.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

My cat loves watching my N scale go around. she doesn't touch it at all. Even when she got on the layout


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

My cat loves to watch the train go around as its running, but will rub her face on the train while it is stopped. What I'm worried about is the rolling stock in the yard.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

i missed he second page while posting this. whoops 

In case you are wondering about the era of my yard sale trains, I have a Bachmann Pine Sol Special if that helps. Also looking to keep that and update it to DCC if that is possible.


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Saxoliner, you have to consider the big picture here. You have a total of 8' by 7' to work with,,,,,,use the top and bottom platforms for trains! One of the benefits is you can put your tunnel on the permanent side,,,,and,,,,not having the trundle available to sleeping, the inlaws will have to get a motel room!!!!
Just saying------'
God Bless (and Lord,, please forgive me!

Bob


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The cat is very graceful and dose not knock over anything.


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

To Oldsarge218,
I was thinking of something like that to expand the amount of track linage i can fit, but it would be close.

To Southern,
That is an awesome layout, might borrow some ideas from it. Your cat looks to love trains as much as any of us here.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Cat with HO...










Cat with N...










Cat with live steam....


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

Here is a picture made with XTrackcad of my current layout plan. You will have to zoom in to the picture with Ctrl + and -.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

My oldest cat (of 3) once cost me a lovely Kato TGV model when she took a poke at it as it went flying past at a scale 180mph. The resulting wobble sent it flying to the concrete floor. It was not repairable. Cats were banned from the basement for a while. Then I discovered that a family of mice had moved in. Cat reintroduced to basement.....no more mice.

Every so often, I discover that Catzilla has been romping through the layout. I guess that's the price I have to pay for keeping the mice away.

The kitten, however, is banned from the basement until she calms down and becomes a lazy fat bum like our other two.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

saxoliner said:


> My cat loves to watch the train go around as its running, but will rub her face on the train while it is stopped. What I'm worried about is the rolling stock in the yard.


Don't worry. Your cat is just claiming the trains as her own. Someday, she will trip you at the top of the stairs, and they will be hers, ALL HERS! MWAAAAAHHAHAHAHA!

Sorry. I'm okay now....


----------



## saxoliner (Nov 3, 2014)

sorry about your tgv.  thank you all for your input into this it has helped me alot.


----------

